# Tapetech pump won't fit synko pails



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I just picked up a set of tapetech tools and the pump doesn't fit on the synko mud pails I use. The last pump i used was a northstar and it fit fine, and on northstars site they specifically say that their pumps fit taller pails. Has anybody else run into this problem? and are there any other companies that make a taller pump like the northstar as they are now gone?


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

My columbia pump does the same thing when using paint buckets. You could put a shim of some sort on the bottom of the foot plate.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah i have been putting a piece of 5/8 under it but that does not fix the issue of it leaving more mud in the pail than i would like when it starts sucking air. I just figure that when you spend around $400 on a pump it should fit a standard mud pail perfectly. I guess i will just have to hunt for a northstar.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

saskataper said:


> yeah i have been putting a piece of 5/8 under it but that does not fix the issue of it leaving more mud in the pail than i would like when it starts sucking air. I just figure that when you spend around $400 on a pump it should fit a standard mud pail perfectly. I guess i will just have to hunt for a northstar.



Try ebay. They usually have a couple of Northstar pumps.

Synco must have some tall buckets!


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

if its a major issue for you, you can band aid the problem...get a 3" rubber connector boot for pvc pipe...may check..it might be 2 1/2"....I used to do this a long time ago when I used a 50gal trash can for hotels...we would have 2 guys boxing...one down each side of hall and just roll the can as they went....it works fine....but for your use, you won't need pvc..just the extra length from the boot will work..

if your foot don't sit on the floor in the taller bucket though, it won't solve the issue....call als or all wall and see if you can get just the cylinder or possibly a taller foot and put it on your pump....would also be cheaper than buying a new pump, but the boot os only like 3$ and will work too


----------

